

Search Crunchbase/HackerNews/Angel.co/TechCrunch/VentureBeat/ProductHunt/Wired… - mgav
http://careerasaurus.com/cs9

======
mgav
I posted this link, which leads to a simple Google custom search that can be
used for a quick check for startup activity in your industry, within the sites
listed below.

For more control over results, copy and paste the line below into a Google
search, along with your search term(s):

site:crunchbase.com OR site:angel.co OR site:fastcompany.com OR
site:techcrunch.com OR site:venturebeat.com OR site:technologyreview.com OR
site:producthunt.com OR site:news.ycombinator.com OR site:wired.com OR
site:popsci.com OR site:computerworld.com OR site:sciencedaily.com

